# Sirius To Debut NASCAR “Team Talk”



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sirius To Debut NASCAR "Team Talk"

SIRIUS Satellite Radio announced today that it will present unprecedented live radio coverage of NASCAR races starting in 2007, making listeners feel like they are on top of their favorite team's pit box on race day.

In addition to the live race broadcast, SIRIUS will take fans into the cars and pits by devoting up to 10 additional "Team Talk" channels that will carry the driver-to-crew communications of up to 10 different race teams during NASCAR NEXTEL Cup Series races. SIRIUS will combine the race broadcast with the driver-to-crew chatter on these channels, allowing fans to follow the overall race call and the in-car audio of a driver on a single channel throughout the race. The channels will feature top drivers based on the NASCAR NEXTEL Cup Series standings. The lineup of drivers and their channel assignments will be available at www.sirius.com/nascar prior to each race....

----
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.transmitternews.com/NewsWire/112906newsletter.cfm#H4 )


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This was a big flop with XM, maybe Sirius can do it better. 

I used to like about 11 or 12 years ago when the race was on ESPN and the video was simulcast on ESPN 2 with very little commentary, just driver to crew communications from around the track. Even though I’m not into NASCAR anymore more I gave it a listen on XM and it was hard to follow and pretty boring.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

sirius has nascar Big deal 

So whats xm Putting in the nascar channel spot ?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nothing. All reports show NASCAR Radio staying on XM, it just won't air the races.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Adding the Nascar pack to the existing NFL/NHL/NCAA/NBA/Misc sports already there will just further make the "entertainment " channels useless on Sundays when you have ~12 NFL games, 10 Nascar races, with the occasional NCAA hoops, and NHL..how long before they add 10 or 20 part-time sports feeds like XM?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The NHL will be gone after this year on Sirius so that will help a little.

As for Nascar Radio on XM. I was wrong, XMSN is moving to 144 and will be adding some of the programming Nascar Radio had.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> The NHL will be gone after this year on Sirius so that will help a little.


NOOOOO! I wish that they would do away with the exclusive sports bull****, put everything on all systems like with cable/satellite...(sans NFL). I thought that the promanent NHL logo all over the brochures and my receivers box meant that I would have the NHL package for more than 6 months...and who gives a f**** about nascar? This seems like pandering to a crowd that isnt particularly interested in expensive subscriptions (as Nascar In Demand on TV has shown), but rather favor a basic single source of info, like network broadcasts, supplemented with talk and in-depth interviews and such on Speed Channel. I am saying that the Nascar channel is great but the 10-channel thing is dumb.


----------

